# Mark 3 TT panel alignment, please check yours



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum but not new to Audi. This is my 7th TT. This is also my 13th new Audi in 12 years.
I collected my 2.0 roadster in Ibis on Thursday and the first thing I do when getting a new car is wash, polish and wax when the weather permits.

Firstly I am disappoint to find black fallout/contamination dots on all the plastic (bumpers and skirts). This is not tar. I'm sure I can compound or clay bar this off but the car should not have left the factory like that and the dealer should not have delivered it like that.

Secondly and more worrying is upon closer inspection the plastic to the metal parts don't seem to flow together (please see pictures). The skirt for example is short at both ends meaning the whole piece has been manufactured wrongly. See enclosed pictures.
I checked with a local dealer (not where the car was purchased) and was told to take it back to where I bought it.

Can other owners of the mark 3 please check to see if their's are the same.

Many thanks


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Specs can be common on new white cars,I believe brown ones are from the brakes of the train they travelled on from the factory to port.


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the info 90TJM


----------



## timandrew (Jun 15, 2011)

garyizme said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this forum but not new to Audi. This is my 7th TT. This is also my 13th new Audi in 12 years.
> I collected my 2.0 roadster in Ibis on Thursday and the first thing I do when getting a new car is wash, polish and wax when the weather permits.
> ...


Well I've "only" got a mk1, but to me that's got to be wrong - why would they design something like that deliberately. Perhaps wait till another mk3 owner comments?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

some of those panel alignments look pretty bad. Only issue on my Ibis White is where the side skirts meet the front wings. They are probably out by about 1mm but everywhere else the panels all meet perfectly and run smoothly.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

90TJM said:


> Specs can be common on new white cars,I believe brown ones are from the brakes of the train they travelled on from the factory to port.


I was talking to someone at work today who said to be prepared for the long train journey and the effects on the paintwork. I was planning on clay barring the car when it arrives but you would think they would use extra panel covers in these cases?


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Get the Iron X out to dissolve the larger specs


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

timandrew said:


> garyizme said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Will do, thanks


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

Matrix said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > Specs can be common on new white cars,I believe brown ones are from the brakes of the train they travelled on from the factory to port.
> ...


They used to arrive completely covered to stop any damage etc


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

That panel alignment is appalling. I'd certainly go back and complain.

Hope you get it sorted. Goodluck


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow, that panel alignment looks really bad. Sorry for you


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I know MINIS from Cowley travel in fully covered rail vehicles,but there has been issues with vandalism in the UK,maybe its not an issue in Europe.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That's pretty appalling on a new car, the dealership should have spotted that

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Not normal, that looks really bad.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

gogs said:


> That's pretty appalling on a new car, the dealership should have spotted that
> 
> Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


 :lol: like they care :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I believe they do and would help. Nothing to lose by trying anyway.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Surely this should have been picked up in the QC at the factory or on the dealers pdi?


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm getting my white tts next week if mines like this I'd let them keep it.
That's terrible.
Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank's everyone, went to another local dealer and they again told me to take it back where I bought it. (Just a lot of time out of a day going there and back).Mind you they are not returning my emails so have wrote to Audi customer services.
Might end up selling as don't want it even with new sill covers as the non factory paint is never as good
Will keep everyone posted


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Checked mine when I read this but thankfully they are all nicely aligned.
Definitely take it back, some of those joins are way off.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

It looks pretty bad to me mate.1st 30 days you are entitled to a full refund under Consumer rights act 2015. Go online with Audi uk,live chat. Explain concerns and get a case number. Put a letter in writing to your Head of Business at the Dealers. 1st 30 days you dont need to allow them even one chance to fix. They could replace the car for you? As they are doing with mine re paint issue. Good luck. Ps, The manager I dealt with at Audi Uk was Chris Grise,top notch


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> It looks pretty bad to me mate.1st 30 days you are entitled to a full refund under Consumer rights act 2015. Go online with Audi uk,live chat. Explain concerns and get a case number. Put a letter in writing to your Head of Business at the Dealers. 1st 30 days you dont need to allow them even one chance to fix. They could replace the car for you? As they are doing with mine re paint issue. Good luck. Ps, The manager I dealt with at Audi Uk was Chris Grise,top notch


Many thanks


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

The panel gap is not right at all. Took a few snaps for comparison


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

winrya said:


> The panel gap is not right at all. Took a few snaps for comparison


big difference, thanks


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Register your complaint then go and see them,see what they want to do to sort it for you? Let them know you have been in touch with Audi uk. My dealer was ok once they got over the shock of me not letting them spray a new car.If they can remove and refit better then thats ok for you? They dont really check things too closely do they? March was a record amount of new car sales so they just firing them out.Keep us posted.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Mine are flush just like the pictures uploaded. Something is wrong!


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

I am unable to reject the car without giving the dealer one chance to resolve so they are collecting next week and will see how it goes.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

looks like they removed the skirts..maybe to load the car? check the paint anyway..


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

garyizme said:


> I am unable to reject the car without giving the dealer one chance to resolve so they are collecting next week and will see how it goes.


Good luck. Also take a private look at any TT's they have at the dealership as comparison. Take some pics. 
Ask who will be doing the work. And definitely ask for a senior person there to take a look at it. You are one step away from rejecting, so make sure the right people there know that.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Honestly, if you have an issue within the 1st 30 days you can regect it without allowing the one attempt,that kicks in after the 30 days. I reported mine after 28 days so was covered. In saying that,if they can remove and adjust then thats ok? Read my thread,Paint issue
Good Luck


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

All well and good saying reject the car outright but I'd say for something like this it is worth letting them have a go at as it should only involve adjusting the panels. As opposed to rejecting the car and waiting another 4 months for a new one to be built. And what do you drive in the meantime?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> All well and good saying reject the car outright but I'd say for something like this it is worth letting them have a go at as it should only involve adjusting the panels. As opposed to rejecting the car and waiting another 4 months for a new one to be built. And what do you drive in the meantime?


Be gracious and offer to drive around in the one that was not of the correct quality until the new one arrives?

End of the day, poor manufacturing, poor QC at the factory, and a dealer whose pdi guy and salesman either didn't notice, didn't care or thought they could get away with it.

Hope OP gets the solution he wants.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I just hope that there aren't other people driving around with the misalignment and just haven't noticed.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Only saying, you dont need to let them try and fix it. All good if they can though. I didnt let them spray and picked up another brand new one today. This case is different as no spraying necessary


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Mine is not like that at all, 2016 TTS


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

garyizme said:


> Thank's everyone, went to another local dealer and they again told me to take it back where I bought it. (Just a lot of time out of a day going there and back).Mind you they are not returning my emails so have wrote to Audi customer services.
> Might end up selling as don't want it even with new sill covers as the non factory paint is never as good
> Will keep everyone posted


How is it going?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

I picked up mine yesterday and one of my panels is out slightly, the other side is fine, I didn't notice until I got home not ideal..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Reckon it's something we'll all be looking at carefully on collection now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Dare I ask if the TTS and S-line side skirts issue has been sorted yet on the latest production runs?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

garyizme said:


> I am unable to reject the car without giving the dealer one chance to resolve so they are collecting next week and will see how it goes.


How did it go?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Dare I ask if the TTS and S-line side skirts issue has been sorted yet on the latest production runs?


I doubt it.. as the design is still the same. All the TTs I have seen a the dealer still had the issue... I noticed there is a black plastic part to fill the gap, was it here before? it still looks crap on white... In my opinion they should change the design of the side of the car to get the side skirt 'hidden' where this gap is...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm amazed this hasn't been sorted by Audi. The car I test drove was white and I don't remember seeing a gap but wasn't really looking.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I was surprised to see there is a similar issue on the RS6 if you open the doors in the back... saw it today at the dealer. I couldn't really see how bad it would look as the RS6 was dark grey.... Might look bad too on white, but I guess most RS6 are dark grey or black... :mrgreen:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

patatus said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Dare I ask if the TTS and S-line side skirts issue has been sorted yet on the latest production runs?
> ...


Saw a Daytona TT at my local dealer on Wednesday and the side skirts looked so much better. The colour certainly helped but there was no visible gap on the part where the skirt rises towards the rear of the door. Forgot to look at the main line along the door frame as nothing immediately stood out.


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

Dealer has had for 3 weeks and said

On inspection of your vehicle we could not find any fault with the panel alignment, we have checked several vehicles on site to find the sill cover and the rear bumper

Fitment identical therefore the only work that was carried out was a full machine polish.

I had also noticed flaking paint inside a wheel arch and this is the reply:

Your email today was the first notification of any flaking paint however looking at the image you sent in this is an unfinished area of the underside of the vehicle that I would not class as a defect.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

What a joke. One look at winrya's photos proves that the alignment on yours is not right. Why don't you go to the dealership and inspect their 'several vehicles with identical fitment' to see for yourself? I'd be amazed if they come close to how yours look...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Get in touch with Audi UK or a motoring journalist. It's obviously not right and this thread is (some) evidence of that.

And they had it for 3 weeks? I'd be expecting it to come back as an R8.

Really sorry you are having this trouble.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

Twitter can be very effective for complaints and trying to get things sorted. Audi (and other companies) obviously don't like lots of people reading about poor quality and service. I've made a couple of complaints via Twitter regarding different companies and I've had a fast response. One thing Social Media is good for. Just a thought.

https://twitter.com/Audi_Online


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

garyizme said:


> Dealer has had for 3 weeks and said
> 
> On inspection of your vehicle we could not find any fault with the panel alignment, we have checked several vehicles on site to find the sill cover and the rear bumper
> 
> ...


Tell the dealer that you will have an independent garage check the gap measurements with a precision tool. Ask for permission for the Indy to attend the dealership to take measurements of 3 stock TTs, with yourself present. If the result is that your panel gaps are greater than the 3 dealership models, advise them that you will hold them liable for the Indy costs.

I haven't read the earlier posts in the thread so don't know how long you've had the car, or when you notified the dealer of the defects. However, if you bought from that particular dealer and notified them of the defects within 30 days you can ultimately reject the vehicle. Tell the dealer you are dissatisfied with their response and if they are unprepared to provide an agreeable resolution (including a free service for your inconvienience) within 7 days, you will take steps to reject the vehicle.

If the paint is flaking you are covered by the warranty (which doesn't specify that the paint has to be on the upper side of the vehicle to qualify for the warranty). Tell the dealer you challenge this and copy Audi UK into this written piece of correspondence.

Dealers will tell you anything to get you off their backs. Stand firm and don't accept anything less than a reasonable and satisfactory solution to your troubles.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Heres my panel alignments, sorry its so dirty, but it shows yours definitely aren't normal.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

garyizme said:


> Dealer has had for 3 weeks and said
> 
> On inspection of your vehicle we could not find any fault with the panel alignment, we have checked several vehicles on site to find the sill cover and the rear bumper
> 
> ...


I share your concerns. My side skirt is a million miles from perfect and I had the flakey paintwork in the wheel arches on my Mark 2 and, to a lesser extent, on my Mark 3. Like the rusty wheel hubs it is a common fault that they clearly don't care about!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Rev said:


> Heres my panel alignments, sorry its so dirty, but it shows yours definitely aren't normal.


Good to see that your TTS appears to be being driven as intended


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

To answer a few questions, panel gaps were mentioned in the first few days. Car was registered 31/03/16 but I never took delivery till mid April. Had to get Audi UK involved for dealer to even pick up the car and that took a week. They had it for 3 weeks when I was on holiday and the correspondence/updates was terrible. Audi UK have said they can do no more but will report it. (which means nothing will be done). Have looked at quite a few more in dealerships and on sale at audi.co.uk. it would seem the white shows this more and the darker colours not as bad. It is amazing how many cars have this fault. It looks like the sills on the sport are produced too short at each end, the doors are perfect. The s-lines have a different sill and they all seem fine. Cannot be bothered with any more hassle so will sell the car with less than 400 miles and probably never buy Audi again. (previously I have bought 13 Audi's in 12 years including this one....unlucky 13!!!). Don't want to bother with twitter etc as this may impede on the sale. Many thanks to all for your help and advice.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

garyizme said:


> It looks like the sills on the sport are produced too short at each end, the doors are perfect. The s-lines have a different sill and they all seem fine.


It appears your conclusion regarding sport sill being short could be correct - just looked at mine and although all gaps/joints are perfect (and the same) it does look as though the sills are about 3mm too short. Mine are set spot on from the rear (both sides) but end short at the front (again, same both sides). Never noticed before and because it's the same for both sides looks as though it could be intentional - so always thought the "step" was a recess for mud flaps but with all the above now suspect Audi might have got it wrong! Still, because the mismatch is limited to one location (the front) and that it's also identical to both sides of the car it doesn't seem to stand out so don't personally have an issue. Good advice though for any future buyer to look closely at there sport before driving it away from the forecourt.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

garyizme said:


> Cannot be bothered with any more hassle so will sell the car with less than 400 miles and probably never buy Audi again. (previously I have bought 13 Audi's in 12 years including this one....unlucky 13!!!). Don't want to bother with twitter etc as this may impede on the sale. Many thanks to all for your help and advice.


Such a shame but I don't think I could live with it either now it has been noticed.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

garyizme said:


> To answer a few questions, panel gaps were mentioned in the first few days. Car was registered 31/03/16 but I never took delivery till mid April. Had to get Audi UK involved for dealer to even pick up the car and that took a week. They had it for 3 weeks when I was on holiday and the correspondence/updates was terrible. Audi UK have said they can do no more but will report it. (which means nothing will be done). Have looked at quite a few more in dealerships and on sale at audi.co.uk. it would seem the white shows this more and the darker colours not as bad. It is amazing how many cars have this fault. It looks like the sills on the sport are produced too short at each end, the doors are perfect. The s-lines have a different sill and they all seem fine. Cannot be bothered with any more hassle so will sell the car with less than 400 miles and probably never buy Audi again. (previously I have bought 13 Audi's in 12 years including this one....unlucky 13!!!). Don't want to bother with twitter etc as this may impede on the sale. Many thanks to all for your help and advice.


Why sell the car? Why not reject it under the consumer rights act (October 2015) and get a full refund? I'm guessing you've still had it just under 30 days if you exclude the time the garage have had it?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

+1 on above post. Guess you advised of the fault within 30 days so all okay

Get a decent solicitor, the cost will be less than the hit you'll take on selling.

The threat of this In writing to the dealership principal should get them motivated.

They sold you a car not as it should be, so they should fix it (although I thought they had to have attempted to fix and failed for you to reject the car)


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Not wanting to put a dampener on anything but if the panel is as designed for the sport; all be it perceived to be too short, then there will surely be no repair possible and no grounds for rejection under consumer protection. The best I would expect might be to try and persuade the dealer to fit s line panels or an aftermarket item. I think the amount that would be lost selling would be a whole lot more than a modification or learning to live with it. 
Sorry not probably what you want to hear from another perspective but don't shoot me down for looking in from the outside.


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

Don't think I can reject as the Sports seem the same. Good thing is I will not take a hit as did get an exceptional deal and cleared the finance off within a week still getting the extra discount. If I was to loose anything then I would take it further. I do spend a bit of time abroad so not perusing it is easier in my case. Thanks again, gary


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Does appear to be a problem with the sport model. Some have covered it with the oem mudflaps but these look like they were designed by a child. Most seem to have been lined up on the rear arch so the step at the front is about 3 or 4mm most obvious on white and silver.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> +1 on above post. Guess you advised of the fault within 30 days so all okay
> 
> Get a decent solicitor, the cost will be less than the hit you'll take on selling.
> 
> ...


No attempt to repair is necessary to be able to reject. Within the first 30 days, you can simply hand the goods back for a full refund. Alternatively, you can ask the supplier/manufacturer to attempt a repair and if the repair isn't successful, you still retain the final right to reject. The countdown timer on the 30 days is paused while the supplier/manufacturer investigates/carries out the repair/s and starts again only when you have accepted the repair/s. Should you ultimately decide to hand the goods back, the supplier can't charge you a penny for the use you've had of the goods during that period. However, you must have taken reasonable care of the goods.

Importantly, just because other Sport models seem to have the same issue, this does not preclude you from handing the vehicle back, unless it is the design of the car. A written letter, addressed to the business manager, stating your intent to reject the vehicle will be helpful. However, as an alternative, you could end such a letter with the suggestion made above - fit S-Line side skirts FOC and you will keep the vehicle.

Irrespective of the deal you got on your car, you will, almost certainly, take a financial hit selling it now. I wouldn't dream of buying a car with 400 miles on the clock, unless from a main dealer; it would be screaming out to me that there was a problem with it.

Also, bear in mind that you are legally obliged to inform any prospective buyer of any known issues or faults with the vehicle, if asked. Otherwise you are putting yourself at risk of being sued for misrepresentation.

You would be much better off holding your nerve with the dealer.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

LEIGH-H said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > +1 on above post. Guess you advised of the fault within 30 days so all okay
> ...


I think the fact that they have had the car in and tried to fix the problem is pretty damn good proof that they have acknowledged there is a problem!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Obviously not just the sport model, just saw a silver S Line near Oxford, didn't want to take a picture of someone's car but the side skirt was about 5mm short on the nearside. On a 65 plate.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> Twitter can be very effective for complaints and trying to get things sorted. Audi (and other companies) obviously don't like lots of people reading about poor quality and service. I've made a couple of complaints via Twitter regarding different companies and I've had a fast response. One thing Social Media is good for. Just a thought.





> Don't want to bother with twitter etc


Off topic but I used twitter after email had failed to register interest with adidas re golf shoes. Jumped all over it within minutes, tweets from US and then local rep and a new pair of shoes within a week, I'd had them 14 months and I was trying to invoke the 24 month waterproof guarantee.

Couple of photos and a tweet only take a couple of minutes, very powerful


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

qs950 said:


> > Twitter can be very effective for complaints and trying to get things sorted. Audi (and other companies) obviously don't like lots of people reading about poor quality and service. I've made a couple of complaints via Twitter regarding different companies and I've had a fast response. One thing Social Media is good for. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Twitter for all complaints. In fact, I'd recommend having a separate account from your normal cat pictures/rants about Brexit personal one for that very purpose.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## garyizme (Apr 12, 2016)

UPDATE

I started this post and have now traded the car in for a non Audi. Cannot be bothered with more hassle and sleepless nights. Terrible service from the dealer and Audi UK. Luckily I never lost anything and got a big discount as well off the new car. (bought a VW and got cash back). A shame really as I loved driving the new car. Many thanks for all your help.


----------

